
Ask HN: What do you do in your free time? - civicsquid
When I was younger I never really developed any hobbies or things I liked to do. From the end of middle school until I finished college, it seemed like the only thing to do in life was work.<p>Now I&#x27;m out of school and have found myself bored frequently, and I think it&#x27;s because I don&#x27;t know how to live life when there isn&#x27;t some pressing issue to fix or problem to solve.<p>I feel like an alien crowd-sourcing what others do in their free time, but I figure it&#x27;s probably a good place to start so I can find something to enjoy in life when I come home (beyond more work). And if anyone else has felt this sort of transition themselves, please feel free to share that experience too!
======
pr07ecH70r
Mostly reading after the 9-to-5 job. Sometimes when my brain is tired of new
information, I am just gaming. 1 h of gym after work, 4 times a week. In the
weekends hiking, biking or jogging. Trying not to go over the 40 h of work per
week. After all, personal time is the most valuable currency!

------
auslegung
Some of these I do, and some I would do given the resources:

Hike or generally be in nature. Read fiction. Play an instrument. Carpentry.
Leather working. 3D printing. Parkour.

------
burfog
The answer is kids. They consume all free time. This really is what most
people do.

~~~
civicsquid
That's fair. If I had any kids I think that'd be where I'd want to be spending
my time anyways (I hope)!

------
billconan
work on side projects and draw

------
n00bdude
watch tv / eat cookies

